# Love it or hate it.....



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

Either way it's not done and I wont be able to finish it until next month.. I recently picked up another project and am getting married this weekend so I have been really busy but I finally got around to taking a few pics of the lip I made in the rough stages... If there is enough intrest we might be making more in glass and carbon versions


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i needs better pics. like how i would actually stand and look at it... not hanging upside down from an apple tree


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

looking good so far, can't wait to see the final product!!!


----------



## 2428DISEL (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (thestryker)*

nice one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see it finished, congrats on the wedding!


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (2428DISEL)*

yea, would like to see better pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Love it or hate it..... (K04A1)*

any new progress on that lip? kinda interested


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

In for more pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

I am currently in the process of moving and working on making a bunch of fiberglass and carbonfiber stuff right now. The Lip has been pushed to the back burner until next month. 
If any one is interested though I might be wrapping a bunch of interior pcs. for the A6 in Carbon.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (K04A1)*

sure, anything is better than the faux wood


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_sure, anything is better than the faux wood

That's for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_i needs better pics. like how i would actually stand and look at it... not hanging upside down from an apple tree
















X2


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*

when your ready to make another lip lmk.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_when your ready to make another lip lmk. 

I'm going to start working on this again as soon as I get moved. I've been busy with other composite work lately


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

then hook it up with composite work


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_then hook it up with composite work









Haha. WHat do you want? Right now the focused parts are for the mk3, corrado but I am looking into expanding that into bmw stuff and audi. If there is enough intrest in certain parts I would consider making them.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (K04A1)*

chin lips!!! maybe even a upper spoiler for us wagoners, just keep prices under lltek. keep up the good work


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

Can you make a gauge pod for a A6 2.7T. Either a-pillar or dash mount?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corporaljohnson* »_Can you make a gauge pod for a A6 2.7T. Either a-pillar or dash mount?

Yes I can.







Just need to figure out where most would want it, make one and make a mold.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_chin lips!!! maybe even a upper spoiler for us wagoners, just keep prices under lltek. keep up the good work

The front lip is already almost done just a lot of test fitting and trimming before I could make a mold. I could make a spoiler for the wagons but right now I don't know anyone local that has one to take all the measurements from and to use to test fit.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

well get on with it. i'll take a front lip


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

I'm trying to figure out how it can be mounted right now without being molded into the bumper...


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (K04A1)*

estimated cost on these lippers?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_estimated cost on these lippers?


Not sure yet. Depends on if tehy are made out of carbon fiber or glass.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (K04A1)*

glass for me


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (ironmule)*

im very interested in the lip, lmk when you have some available


----------



## str8wicked (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Love it or hate it..... (K04A1)*

I have an a6 too....definitely interested, let me know when i can buy one


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*

dont most lips have a series of bolts lining the bottom of the lip/bumper?
also, do you have skirts and a rear apron to make it flow?


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (ironmule)*

there isnt an audi made that uses faux wood FYI








though i agree its not the most attractive thing ive ever seen...its a wood veneer that has about 1/16" of clear resin over it... but trust me it starts with real wood
and to the OP post better pics...



_Modified by 2035cc16v at 5:21 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

pretty sure its all plastic/wood graphic. its an audi not a rolls royce. but if its real wood then i'm impressed at the labor involved


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (ironmule)*

Doesn't matter what it's made of.. the factory trim looks ugly IMO


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (ironmule)*

be impressed, its wood.








and horribly expensive if it gets cracked when youre removing a piece of it


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

i guess i am...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

post more shots


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

any updates?


----------

